# Standby con Intel Core 2 Duo e bottoni standby KDE

## canduc17

Non capisco una cosa...

Nella configurazione ottimale di un kernel a 32 bit per un processore Intel Core 2 Duo, il settaggio è questo (riporto dal wiki):

```
Processor type and features  --->

    [*] Symmetric multi-processing support

    Subarchitecture Type ()  --->

        (X) PC-compatible

    Processor family ()  --->

        (X) Core 2 / newer Xeon

    (2) Maximum number of CPUs (2-256)

    [ ] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support

    [*] Multi-core scheduler support

    [*] Machine Check Exception

    < >   Check for non-fatal errors on AMD Athlon/Duron / Intel Pentium 4
```

Il Symmetric Multi-processing support, mi sembra fondamentale per far lavorare al meglio i due core...il problema è che questo mi nasconde gli sleep-states in Power management options.

Cosa devo fare per poter seguire la guida della gestione energetica ed avere standby, suspend to ram e compagnia, sul mio desktop?

Devo forse scegliere tra prestazioni del processore o standby?!

----------

## starise

Io ho un core 2 duo, ho naturalmente selezionato SMP, ed anche gli sleep-states.

Sei proprio certo vengano bloccati da SMP? Quale kernel stai usando?

----------

## canduc17

Sto usando il 2.6.22-gentoo-r2.

Sì, sono sicuro: se lo lascio selezionato, sleep states non c'è...se lo deseleziono magicamente appare...

----------

## unz

Sembra strano anche a me ... se vado su ACPI Processor P-States driver vedo che Depends on: !X86_VOYAGER && CPU_FREQ && ACPI_PROCESSOR ... controlla un pò che ti dice.

Io uso un kernel 2.6.23 su un core duo

----------

## falko

Io ho sia il linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 che il linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 e se col prmo mi succede la stessa cosa di canduc17 col secondo non ho più questo problema.

Moltoprobabilmente hanno sistemato la questione con la versione 2.6.33 

cia

----------

## canduc17

Ho fatto l'aggiornamento al kernel 2.6.23-r3, ma non so ancora che pesci pigliare...adesso semplicemente sleep states non c'è!

Indipendentemente che l'SMP sia abilitato o meno, nella sezione dell'ACPI non compare nulla di relativo agli sleep states!

E dire che mi sembra di avere abilitato tutto il necessario affinchè compaia!

Una cosa strana è che se faccio il search in menuconfig della stringa sleep ottengo:

```
Symbol: DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP [=n]                                                                                                                                       

Prompt: Spinlock debugging: sleep-inside-spinlock checking

  Defined at lib/Kconfig.debug:314

  Depends on: DEBUG_KERNEL

  Location:

    -> Kernel hacking

Symbol: SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS [=y]

Symbol: PM_SLEEP [=y]

Symbol: PM_SLEEP_SMP [=y]

  Selects: HOTPLUG_CPU

 

Symbol: ACPI_SLEEP [=y]
```

Di sleep states non c'è traccia...è forse stata abolita questa voce nel 2.6.23?

Perchè se faccio la stessa ricerca col 2.6.22-r2 ottengo invece:

```
Symbol: DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP [=n]                                                                                                                                       

Prompt: Spinlock debugging: sleep-inside-spinlock checking

  Defined at lib/Kconfig.debug:279

  Depends on: DEBUG_KERNEL

  Location:

    -> Kernel hacking

      -> Kernel debugging (DEBUG_KERNEL [=y])

Symbol: ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP [=n]

Prompt: /proc/acpi/sleep (deprecated)

  Defined at drivers/acpi/Kconfig:75

  Depends on: !X86_VOYAGER && !X86_NUMAQ && !X86_VISWS && !IA64_HP_SIM && (IA64 || X86) && PM && ACPI && ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS

  Location:

    -> Power management options (ACPI, APM)

      -> Power Management support (PM [=y])

        -> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

          -> ACPI Support (ACPI [=y])

            -> Sleep States (ACPI_SLEEP [=n])

Symbol: SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS [=y]

Symbol: ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS [=n]

Symbol: ACPI_SLEEP [=n]

Prompt: Sleep States

  Defined at drivers/acpi/Kconfig:49

  Depends on: !X86_VOYAGER && !X86_NUMAQ && !X86_VISWS && !IA64_HP_SIM && (IA64 || X86) && ACPI && X86 && (!SMP || SUSPEND_SMP) && PM

  Location:

    -> Power management options (ACPI, APM)

      -> Power Management support (PM [=y])

        -> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

          -> ACPI Support (ACPI [=y])
```

----------

## falko

Questa è una parte del mio .config (linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3), magari ti può essere utile

```

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

```

----------

## canduc17

Boh...io ho questa configurazione qui:

```
CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda2"

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set        deprecato!

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set    deprecato!

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set       non ho un portatile!

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO                    non ce l'ho!

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY                      non ce l'ho!

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y
```

A parte qualche cosina è uguale alla tua...

Lo sleep è settato...ma allora perchè in menuconfig non me lo fà vedere?!

Proverò ugualmente a seguire la guida per lo standby e vediamo cosa salta fuori...

----------

## canduc17

Ok, sembra che io ce l'abbia fatta...se dò hibernate-ram --force in un terminale, il suspend2ram funziona senza problemi: rispingo il tasto di accensione del pc e questo si risveglia subito.

Sono costretto a dare il --force, se no a causa del modulo nvidia non và in standby...anzi anche col --force mi dà il messaggio:

```
candesktop canduc # hibernate-ram --force

Some modules failed to unload: nvidia

Some modules failed to unload: nvidia

candesktop canduc #
```

ma funziona ugualmente...

Ma se io volessi il bottone di standby nel menù di uscita di kde e in kdm (visti in altre distro), che software devo installare?

E'fattibile con Gentoo?

----------

## unz

crea uno starter nel pannello, ci metti l'icona che vuoi e dai il comando che ti serve

----------

## canduc17

 *unz wrote:*   

> crea uno starter nel pannello, ci metti l'icona che vuoi e dai il comando che ti serve
> 
> 

 e fin qui ok...

Ma io volevo sapere come si fà ad aggiungere il bottone Standby nel menù di uscita di kde, quello che appare quando spingi Menù K ---> Termina la sessione, con il draghetto che dorme sulla luna e i tre bottoni Termina la sessione corrente, Spegni il computer e Riavvia il computer.

E lo stesso in KDM quando spingi Menù ---> Spegnere il computer, che apre la finestrella con i due bottoni Spegnere il computer e Riavviare il computer.

----------

## falko

In gnome viene aggiunto automaticamente (anche se a dire il vero a me non funziona) quando gnome-power-manager rilleva la possibilità di mettere in Standby in KDE non so.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Personalmente io riesco a sospendere in ram il sistema tutte le volte che voglio, senza dover usare ne hibernate script ne il kernel tux-on-ice, mi appoggio semplicemente ad hal e al suspend del kernel gentoo. In pratica mi funziona senza aver fatto nulla (a parte smadonnare gli anni passati)

----------

## flocchini

ma usare i suspend2-sources e' una cattiva idea quindi? sono rimasto indietro io e ora anche i gentoo-sources supportano perfettamente il suspend?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Una cattiva scelta non credo proprio, penso dipenda solalmente dalla voglia di sbatterti che hai per avere una configurazione piu' dettagliata (tuxonice) o avere un suspend2ram (io uso solo quello l'altro non ho nemmeno idea se funzioni o meno) che funzioni al volo.

P.s. naturalmente questa e' la mia esperienza personale, non vuol dire che unosia meglio dell'altro ma SOLO che IO mi sono trovato meglio con uno piuttosto che con un altro.

----------

## canduc17

Ma di sta storia dei bottoni nessuno sa nulla?!

Come fanno ad esserci in tutte le altre distro?

----------

## Onip

@canduc17

non uso kde, ma hai provato a controllare bene le USE dei vari pacchetti di kde? Magari kicker o kdelibs...

----------

